# moving To Molise



## Glassowl (Oct 14, 2015)

My partner and I are in the final stages of completion in the purchase of our Italian dream.
We are new to this forum and would like to say hello to all that are already there doing it,,,
Ti Saluto.
Its a massive thing to do but we really can't wait and so with the help of you guys maybe the way could be smoothed a little as we make our journey to a new life in Molise.
There are several topics we would like to gain information on, but I will, so not to bore you all, ask one thing at a time . 
We have a 7.5 ton Motorhome with 10 ft trailer behind towing a 3.5 ton excavator, a 4x4 we will be taking too, as well as two motorcycles. Although all are insured through English companies but at some point would it be prudent to register all of these vehicles in italy or travel back to the uk once yearly to re mot and insure said motors.
Any help or info greatly appreciated.
cheers Sue & Andy


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're resident in Italy you legally need to change the plates after three months. If you aren't resident then you can only drive a total of six months a year.

Where in the Molise? Have you been?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Glassowl said:


> My partner and I are in the final stages of completion in the purchase of our Italian dream.
> We are new to this forum and would like to say hello to all that are already there doing it,,,
> Ti Saluto.
> Its a massive thing to do but we really can't wait and so with the help of you guys maybe the way could be smoothed a little as we make our journey to a new life in Molise.
> ...


as has been said previos you must change the plates on all your vechicals to stay within the law if you are a resident of italy and taking cars back for mots wont make the legal plus you need italian insurance if you are a resident i used to insure my italian reg car with an american company ( clements international who would only insure english expats with a bussines now they have put there premiums up so much its cheaper to insure with a italian company 

another thin this year it will not be law to show your insurance cert on your winsreen but they are going to use computer checks to see if its insured and whether the owner is a resident or not and the fines are going to be heavy i have this from a verry good sorce please exuse speling iam dislexic and spel checks dont help 
any way if you need any more imfo i have a freind who does verhicl reg things all the time here for a job and hes on the ball for any bodey who wants to abide by the law and not dodge it as some do


----------



## Glassowl (Oct 14, 2015)

We have been all around Molise, Abruzzo, Le Marche , in the last twelve months looking for our house.


----------



## Glassowl (Oct 14, 2015)

I understand that insurance in italy is ludicrous for cars has anyone got any idea of the costs of insuring motorhomes and motorcycles ??
thank you for your time and info folks .


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Glassowl said:


> I understand that insurance in italy is ludicrous for cars has anyone got any idea of the costs of insuring motorhomes and motorcycles ??
> thank you for your time and info folks .


IF YOU WORK ON nearly duble on what you would pay in the uk you wont be far out 
most cars even new ones here are insured thrired party even if you insure fully com it does not mean the same as in the uk if you hit some even if its your foult they pay out but if you go of the road and crash with no other vehical involved you get nothing 
you need to pay extra for cover and its called casco and that can cost another 500 eros 
but hey look how they drive ps if you want qoutes you cars will have to be registed in the italian system ie italian plates i dont think any company insures english cars for residents but check your self what a lot of english do is to use mums adres in england to insure the car thats allright till you have an acident or get stopped by the police


----------

